# Letting things go...



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm in the process of packing everything up, and I'm taking my time this year, trying to get organized. So I'm having problems getting rid of things. I probably have every Halloween related item that I've ever bought or received. There are a bunch of things that I never put up and just aren't my taste anymore. In the rest of my life I am not like this. If something isn't serving a purpose it is trashed, sold, or given away. For some reason I pull this stuff out every year, look at it, and then pack it away for next year and I just can't let it go, even orange paper streamers from 10 years ago. Anyone else have their inner pack rat come out when it comes to their Halloween stuff?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well im a pack rat when it comes to most stuff. But if its halloween related or i think it can come in handy for halloween my pack rat gets huge and powerful lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 is a little more of a pack rat than I am, but we did actually get rid of a couple things this year that just didn't seem to fit into our ever-evolving display anymore. Of course, what we bought/built this year takes up even MORE space than what was discarded, so we didn't actually come out ahead in that respect


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be there in 6 hrs. Have it packed. LOL

sound familiar....then yes.
I have 2 storage units with stuff in there, some stuff hasn't seen the light of day yet.

and...I will NOT be there in 6 hrs....LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I used to be a pack-rat but decided to start "de-crapping" my closets.

I also have a difficult time getting rid of Halloween stuff but I started ditching worn-out decorations (streamers and such) last year.

I suggest to put anything not in your taste any longer or worn out into a different box. Then go back to that box and try to get rid of a couple things. It usually takes a few times going through the same maybe pile to get up the courage to get rid of it.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya mean I dont need the 65 rolls of caution tape I just got at Wallyworld?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My Halloween pack rat is stronge


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'll be there in 6 hrs. Have it packed. LOL


lol, trust me, you don't want this stuff. We're talking the paper skeleton with the moving joints and other "elementary school" type decorations.



Haunted Bayou said:


> I suggest to put anything not in your taste any longer or worn out into a different box. Then go back to that box and try to get rid of a couple things. It usually takes a few times going through the same maybe pile to get up the courage to get rid of it.


This is kind of where I'm at. Most years I just get stuff in the bins however it fits and up in the attic or closets and then it's put away. But I was determined to be organized this year so I have taken everything and it is on the living/dining room floor and I'm trying to group like things together so that maybe next year I already know that I have so many skulls already before I start buying. So there is this one pile of things that doesn't really fit, but the thought of getting rid of it is so sad. So maybe a separate box that I can say goodbye to next year. 

Now I just have to forge forward with the master organization plan...or just leave it all sitting on the floor and spend more time on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Speaking of elementary, perhaps an elementary school would like to have those old decorations? Worth asking, and you'd know they were going to a place where there would be kids to appreciate them. Makes giving them up a little easier.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of elementary, perhaps an elementary school would like to have those old decorations? Worth asking, and you'd know they were going to a place where there would be kids to appreciate them. Makes giving them up a little easier.


Doubtful schools these days can use it. I think most have stopped putting up holiday stuff of any sort.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like this thread, and the concept of "de-cluttering" is one I'm leaning towards. Each year when I unpack the Halloween totes, I drag out stuff I've had for several years. In most cases I just "find a place" for it, even if it is "out of place". The idea of not displaying a prop is one that I don't often use, but more and more as I try to refine a couple of key components of my display, I think there are things that no longer fit or that could be retired. I made a list of things I have that I could do without and think maybe next year (end of summer) I'll get them out and see if there is any interest among other haunters, local haunted attractions, etc.. I can think of at least half a dozen latex props, masks, some tombstones, and a few larger things I can part with. It'll give me more space and make set-up/tear down a bit easier. I'm also at a point where I'm not buying much of anything for display purposes, but rather things like led spots, foggers, web gun, just to enhance the atmosphere.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate getting rid of my old stuff too... but the $215 I made on Ebay managed to assuage my angst.  But, of course you know where that money went, though. Back into the Halloween "gotta have it" pool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Doubtful schools these days can use it. I think most have stopped putting up holiday stuff of any sort.


You're probably right about that, sad to say. So many places have gone the PC route now.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I have things liek strobe lights and foggers that i haven't used in a few years that i would like to sell but its just easier to put it in a box and forget about it. I try not to buy stuff that i may never use just because i am lazy and will just leave it in the crawlspace forever. 

I will say this i am glad i cleaned out my crawl space before this halloween. Those skeletons took up a lot of room since i had to leave them assembled. I wan to buy more bucky's but i wonder where i am going to store them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I put some stuff out for Curbies this year....an hour after it was gone, I regretted it: "But..but...maybe I COULD have used those masks!!..." (sigh). 
With my Halloween stuff, I think ahead 5 years..."will I use this in the next five years?" It seems like I never get to all the projects I want to do, so I now have given myself 5 years to use the materials or I trash them. Hey, I just used the big sheet of red vinyl I got 4 years ago....now I gotta use the moss stone paint I picked up...
It just kills me to throw out something totally useful that I got a great deal on. In my house, I am so NOT a pack rat; with 'ween stuff: totally p.r. I mean, who KNOWS when you might need those huge cardboard rolls from inside upholstery fabric? or the 10 cent/clearance wigs from WallyWorld?? or 10 cent pumpkin sippy cups?? (double sigh)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am starting to go through my totes of Halloween stuff now. I have a family member that just bought a house, loves Halloween, and asked for anything I wanted to get rid of. It makes me feel better knowing it will get used.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

remylass said:


> I am starting to go through my totes of Halloween stuff now. I have a family member that just bought a house, loves Halloween, and asked for anything I wanted to get rid of. It makes me feel better knowing it will get used.


I did the same thing last year. I had a box which consisted of some "cutesy" Halloween items that when I started decorating my first house with. I kept them in good condition but didn't have the heart to throw them out. I asked my sister-in-law if she would like to have them and she was happy to take them off my hands.

My other resource would be to give them to Goodwill.

All else fails, eliminate some of the Christmas things you don't use. That'll make room too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> It just kills me to throw out something totally useful that I got a great deal on.


Ahh, there is the rub...it isn't a good deal if you never use it.

I have a difficult time with "good deals" also but what I started doing is this.... Unless I have a specific project, and know I will actually complete it...I don't get the item. Saves space and money. I won't pick up curby's items anymore unless I know I have a use for it. That stuff will clutter up my garage fast. I also quit buying display stuff for the inside of the house. I don't really have room to display stuff and I hate dusting them.

Right now I have a Bucky that I haven't used and finials for a fence I thought I would make. Those were the last "good deals" for me.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a huge tub of plastic 'nurnies' (technical-looking bits and plastic end-caps that have a vaguely SF look) that I won't let go of, but I'll never use... unless I finally build my big steampunk robot costume.

I also have a sad little two-headed mummy prop built on a rotten cardboard tube with two broken arms, but I'm so sentimental I can't disassemble or toss him. Years past, I'd make stuff solely for the purpose of knocking it back down to trash again.

...and, don't get me started on the full-size (well, big) foam Godzilla head behind my shed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

blacklightmike said:


> ...and, don't get me started on the full-size (well, big) foam Godzilla head behind my shed.


LMAO - That is just too funny a mental picture! I trust your neighbors are used to it, though.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Like others, I only keep items that I KNOW will be reused or repurposed in the next couple of years. I like giving some things to goodwill (for other sprouting haunters to find..you know, build up the karma). But there are other small items I can't bare to drop off there. SO I use those types of things as prizes for my parties. This way, I am getting rid of them AND insuring they are going to a good home.

I DO have one box that I keep that has all my very first Halloween decorations (some bought and many homemade) from my first Halloween party in Grade 4. I can't imagine I will ever use any of them again, but it's so ridiculously cute I can't bare to toss them. The funniest thing is there is one almost life size cardboard skeleton with moveable joints I bought back then that is STILL sold in dollar stores today...they haven't changed him at ALL. The design still has a shackle on his ankle, a cute little mouse, and a pocket watch. I can't believe it's lasted in the market all these years! (mind you, he's much cheaper at $1 than what I would have paid for him back then...it was back when he was a PRIMO prop...high end and all that lol).


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I too have things from 10 yrs ago but I do use them still..Jack that goes on our front porch and the wooden tombstones I made back then also.
Other things I just throw in my tubs..I will someday give it all away to someone that is decorating their house or maybe even to the moose lodge or something like that.
I have new stuff I haven't used because it was bought for a party down the line that I have in mind at some point.
My workroom on the other hand has toooo much stuff I kept because I know I will make something with it someday ..LOL


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I like this thread, and the concept of "de-cluttering" is one I'm leaning towards. Each year when I unpack the Halloween totes, I drag out stuff I've had for several years. In most cases I just "find a place" for it, even if it is "out of place". The idea of not displaying a prop is one that I don't often use, but more and more as I try to refine a couple of key components of my display, I think there are things that no longer fit or that could be retired. I made a list of things I have that I could do without and think maybe next year (end of summer) I'll get them out and see if there is any interest among other haunters, local haunted attractions, etc.. I can think of at least half a dozen latex props, masks, some tombstones, and a few larger things I can part with. It'll give me more space and make set-up/tear down a bit easier. I'm also at a point where I'm not buying much of anything for display purposes, but rather things like led spots, foggers, web gun, just to enhance the atmosphere.


Jerry,
PICK ME PICK ME!!!!!

I've gotten rid of stuff once........ once.
And I regret it to this day. Its almost like that saying "you don't know what you got til its gone" escept its more like "F#@K!!! I shouldn't have tossed that (fill in the blank) because it would be prefect for (fill in the blank)! So i personally hold onto everything halloween related, because i never know if i can use it in a room or as a backdrop or anything


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love those old paper decorations. In fact, I have a collection of them... along with all the other collections I pack rat.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is a little more of a pack rat than I am, but we did actually get rid of a couple things this year that just didn't seem to fit into our ever-evolving display anymore. Of course, what we bought/built this year takes up even MORE space than what was discarded, so we didn't actually come out ahead in that respect


Roxy is right about me. It's tough for me to toss any Halloween decorations or props out. They have to be totally trashed or too cheesy to be permently retired. I still have my first fogger that I haven't used in a few years. It doesn't have a timer so I don't like using it, and one fogger is enough for my small yard. Maybe I'll donate it to Goodwill next year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hubby decided that we needed more storage space, so he spent 3 days shoring up the garage's rafters & putting down plywood over the beams. So now, we can KEEP all our crap! yay for crap! LOL. I am rather selective about what stuff I have to begin with, and reuse even my Spanish moss from year-to-year. There's not much I don't use.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

AH, The dread of which you speak. I've only been doing this a couple of years, and It seems like there is stuff everywhere in the basement. I look at things and go " Man, that should be trash, but I was gonna make a 'blank' out of it, or I could make a 'blank' out of it." And then it goes no where. Maybe if I organized better. LOL. I always get everyone else's stuff too. Rather than throw it out themselves they give it to me. I got all kinds of crazy odds and ends from Freecycle, curbys, and auctions. So feel the love and pain of all.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought a bunch of those huge 100+gallon Rubbermade style containers to pack things into. You can stack them on top of each other and helps keep things organized. They don't work to well for the coffins.


----------

